# Bluebonnet Fragrance?  Anybody know of a good one?



## agriffin (Mar 19, 2010)

I see Brambleberry has one, but it goes yellow.  Anybody have one they love?

Thanks!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know if you saw my post to your Blue Bonnet question over in the soapsupplies.net thread, but the SoapScentReview site had great reviews for soapsupplies Blue Bonnet FO.

IrishLass


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes! Starrville in Tyler has one that smells amazing! I have never CPed it, just lotions & such.

http://www.tylerstarrville.com/product. ... egoryId=38

I sometimes add a touch of vanilla for sweetness.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks to both of you!  I think I'll try both and see how they do.

Amanda


----------



## agriffin (Mar 23, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Yes! Starrville in Tyler has one that smells amazing! I have never CPed it, just lotions & such.
> 
> http://www.tylerstarrville.com/product. ... egoryId=38
> 
> I sometimes add a touch of vanilla for sweetness.



Well, I emailed them the other day...never heard back.  I'll try calling- I wanted to ask them if it had been tested in CP.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 25, 2010)

Well I ordered from Starville.  They said the bluebonnet discolors a bit, but we'll see how much.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2010)

U have not ordered from them in years. They switched hands about 3-4 years ago. It's not that far, you could drive. They are just in Tyler. I LOVE Tyler!

You do know Tayloredconcepts.com is in Dallas right? Plano Road and 635.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> U have not ordered from them in years. They switched hands about 3-4 years ago. It's not that far, you could drive. They are just in Tyler. I LOVE Tyler!
> 
> You do know Tayloredconcepts.com is in Dallas right? Plano Road and 635.




I ordered from Starrville and I'll get my order today!  They use that lone star delivery service...next day.  It was only 10 bucks for shipping which wasn't bad, because I really wanted the fragrances by this weekend.  I called and talked to them on the phone...nice people.  I ordered....
Bluebonnet 
Ginger & Green Tea 
Kumquat 
Texas Mountain Laurel 
Georgia Peach 
Sweet Pea 
Lavender Fields

I love Star at www.suppliesbystar.com in Ft Worth...I get all my soaping supplies from her but she doesn't sell FOs.  If I need an EO, she doesn't sell them but can hook me up in a pinch.  She really is great to have locally.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

AHHHHHHH!!  I just soaped the BLuebonnet and Texas Mountain Laurel.

The Bluebonnet accelerated FAST!  I put it in the mold, turned and washed of the stick blender and pitcher, turned back around to see if I should insulate and it was already fully gelled!!!   :shock:   I've had some quick ones but not THAT quick!  Anywho...all is well so far.  It did go sort of greyish but still looks okay.  I'll make up for that in packaging/labeling.  I have to say the scent is AWESOME!  I love the way it smells...it almost makes me want to make a candle with it...almost... :wink: 

The Texas Mountain Laurel smells really great also.  It also went a bit grey...less than the bluebonnet.  Did not accelerate as fast, maybe a tiny bit..

The others smell awesome, I can't wait to soap them.  I'll post some picks here in a minute...


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's the bluebonnet...


----------



## Mr. Soap (Apr 4, 2010)

i have been soaping the Bluebonnet from Soap Supplies for a long time now and it never accelerates or turns color at all.  the scent stays strong for months at a time.  very good FO!!!

you got a perfect color there for Bluebonnet, too!!


----------



## agriffin (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr. Soap said:
			
		

> i have been soaping the Bluebonnet from Soap Supplies for a long time now and it never accelerates or turns color at all.  the scent stays strong for months at a time.  very good FO!!!
> 
> you got a perfect color there for Bluebonnet, too!!



I'm going to try the Bluebonnet from southern soapers and see how that does


----------

